# Canada's future fighter pilots...



## garuda-one (16 Jul 2010)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=10749

So now that Canada is replacing the CF-18 fleet of fighter aircraft with the F-35 JSF the number of fighters will be down to 65.  I was wondering what will happen to the extra fighter pilots in the Canadian forces since we currently have more than 65 CF-18s?  And will this lower the chances of new pilot recruits getting a fighter pilot slot in the future?


----------



## garuda-one (16 Jul 2010)

haha thanks and yes ace combat  8)
just curious though, what did your friend end up doing?


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Jul 2010)

Well, we have 80 Hornets right now and a part of them are used for training.  Removing those, we have close to 65 in the guns squadron, if not less.  

Considering the OTU will most likely be done in the US, all of the 65 aircraft will be used in the gun squadrons.  If anything, we will INCREASE our capabilities.  Also, we are short of Fighter Pilots right now...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2010)

So, that should take care of this for now.

Let's revisit it in 15 or so years and see how accurate we were. 

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

